# Аккордеоны Weltmeister



## yav110455 (11 Янв 2011)

Здравствуйте.Подскажите пожалуйста информацию об аккордеонах Weltmeister,имеющих разные названия.Имеет ли это существенную разницу в возможностях и звучании инструмента?


----------



## drunf (11 Янв 2011)

Вы имеете в виду разные модели?
Если да, то разница между Супитой и, например, Каприсом (из новых моделей можно сравнить с Сапфиром) - огромная.
У Супиты ломанная дека, итальянские голоса и много других "ништяков" (незаметных обычным любителям вроде меня)


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (11 Янв 2011)

Пойдите на их сайт www.akkordeon-weltmeister.de.


----------

